# Steam yacht IVY



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

In 1895 Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Co, Hull built the twin-screw 870grt steam yacht IVY for the Niger Coast Protectorate Government, later Southern Nigeria.
Here seen in 1904: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbaku/7450701486/in/pool-classicmotoryachts

Passing eventually to the Nigerian Government in 1914, she was sent to Mesopotamia in 1917 as a headquarters ship. Apparently at the end of WW1 she was transferred to East Africa, and there I lose track of her.

Does anyone know her later history?

David


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Picture of Ivy


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Reference to her here: http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/66162.html
"Withdrawn from service 1923". No mention of East Africa.
Of composite construction. Conceivably suc***bed to teredo navalis (despite coppering) ? Unlikely to have been a market for her in 1920s?


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

*Indian Expeditionary Force "D", Inland Water Transport, Mesopotamia: Commissioning of Vessels [Indian Office Library L/MIL/5/772]*
12/1916 steam yacht IVY sailed Lagos for Victoria, Simonstown and Basrah
3/1917 commissioned at Basrah

*War Diary of Director, Inland Water Transport (Royal Engineers) 1917-1919 [National Archives WO 95/5302]:*
2/6/1917 HM yacht IVY arrived Dar-es-Salaam from Mesopotamia (also made calls at Zanzibar, Quelimane, Lindi)
28/8/1917 IVY "had mutiny", "and is practically unseaworthy". Intending to send her to Bombay for repairs
[nothing more]


----------



## Alexander Routh (Mar 19, 2021)

davidships said:


> In 1895 Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Co, Hull built the twin-screw 870grt steam yacht IVY for the Niger Coast Protectorate Government, later Southern Nigeria.
> Here seen in 1904:
> 
> __
> ...


Captain Reginald Lamy Routh of the South Nigeria Marine was appointed commander in 1906, so the vessel was in Nigeria long before 1914.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Alexander. Yes, she was in Nigeria from new in 1895, firstly with the Niger Coast Protectorate Government, then the Southern Nigeria Government from 1900 and the unified Nigerian Government in 1914 (which ties in with Capt Routh's appointment
What I am looking for is what happened to her for last 6-odd years, after August 1917.

David


----------

